# Any Advice?



## msboy715 (Apr 5, 2007)

Im kind of a "new guy" when it comes to growing. So if any1 has any good advice, it would be most def appreciated


----------



## k-town (Apr 7, 2007)

Read ALOT and go to FAQ's and more READING


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 7, 2007)

I see how much have you read? How many have you grown? What do you need to know? I have probably forgot more than you'll ever know!!! HAHAHAHA...Just a joke.. what is your problem maybe we can help.peace


----------



## mogie (Apr 8, 2007)

Read FAQ...


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 8, 2007)

i have lots of advice, and thanks for appreciating it.


----------



## msboy715 (Apr 18, 2007)

what type of soil should i use, how much light, how do you feel about miracle grow?


----------

